# Signature (Photoshop) advice



## JoshOohAh (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, well I realized I had Photoshop sitting on my computer for a while and never used it so I decided I would make a signature.

--->









I want to hear other peoples thoughts. I know by no means is it amazing and I'm not trying to show off. I want some advice on how to make this better or make future signatures better. I will probably end up gif animating the letters J.O.S.H to flash in a sequence. 

Please be as harsh as possible and don't care about my feelings :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok, Well I think the duotone makes the name basically get lost in the design even though it is centred, which is compositionally rather predictable so not very interesting. It just seems like a jumble and for a signature, I get no sense of character from it. The font is really generic which also is part of the lack of character.

Sorry dude but I am doing as you asked.  Overall, I would say don't even spend time trying to improve this one. Start over from scratch. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## JoshOohAh (Jul 26, 2009)

screature said:


> Ok, Well I think the duotone makes the name basically get lost in the design even though it is centred, which is compositionally rather predictable so not very interesting. It just seems like a jumble and for a signature, I get no sense of character from it. The font is really generic which also is part of the lack of character.
> 
> Sorry dude but I am doing as you asked.  Overall, I would say don't even spend time trying to improve this one. Start over from scratch. But that is just my opinion.


Thanks! And don't worry I would rather you be rude as possible so I can learn. Just to clarify if I use font I should stick to 1 colour? I get what you mean about no character because all the brushes I used don't mix well and it becomes a "jumble" as you said. Once again thanks for your advice


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I think the signature should all be one colour i.e. don't use different colours for different letters. But the name should "pop" out from the back ground and not be lost in it. You could stick to a duo tone, but then if you do just make sure the name stands out* very* clearly.

Just out of interest what is the purpose of this "signature"? Knowing the purpose will really help to offer constructive criticism.


----------



## JoshOohAh (Jul 26, 2009)

screature said:


> I think the signature should all be one colour i.e. don't use different colours for different letters. But the name should "pop" out from the back ground and not be lost in it. You could stick to a duo tone, but then if you do just make sure the name stands out* very* clearly.
> 
> Just out of interest was is the purpose of this "signature"? Knowing the purpose will really help to offer constructive criticism.


Just wanted to make a general signature for forum sites like these. It was more of a test to see if I could remember how to make decent ones. To be honest this is one of my better ones  (other then motion gifs). Normally I have a theme of a picture in their but I couldn't think of anything I wanted


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I'm a tough sell. 

I have been in the Graphic Design/Marketing Communications/Video Production Business for almost 19 years now (I'm old dude ). How long have you been playing with Photoshop?


----------



## JoshOohAh (Jul 26, 2009)

screature said:


> I'm a tough sell.
> 
> I have been in the Graphic Design/Marketing Communications/Video Production Business for almost 19 years now (I'm old dude ). How long have you been playing with Photoshop?


Haha you've been using Photoshop longer then I've been alive. That's a cool business to be into I would love to do it but I'm still not sure about what I want to do most likely something with computers. 

But back onto topic I've been using Photoshop maybe about a year now. I started making msn avatars and then learned about brushes and started making signatures and the odd wallpaper.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Good for you. Keep at it, it is an intensely deep program that even veterans like me keep learning as Adobe keeps bringing in more and more capabilities and then there all the plugins - it is mind boggling.

I learnt it on the job way back when and it was sink or swim. Consequently I installed the boss' copy on my system at home (you could get away with that back then) and I would "play" with it for hours on end. Did that for years, but at some time to really get to know the program (especially all the keyboard short cuts which are incredible time savers when you are using it all day long) you need to take a course or at least video training. 

Personally I like the video training courses that are available through TotalTraining.com or Lynda.com. Both have great instructors and the great thing about getting training on DVD is you can go at your own pace, rewind it as many times as you need to understand something, pause it while you try out the techniques in Photoshop as you follow along (they even provide exercise files to work with), bookmark sections that you find particularly important, etc., they are really great. They aren't totally cheap though, but really worth it. I highly recommend them if you are at all serious about learning Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, InDesign, etc., etc.

Anyway have fun it is a blast.


----------



## JoshOohAh (Jul 26, 2009)

screature said:


> Good for you. Keep at it, it is an intensely deep program that even veterans like me keep learning as Adobe keeps bringing in more and more capabilities and then there all the plugins - it is mind boggling.
> 
> I learnt it on the job way back when and it was sink or swim. Consequently I installed the boss' copy on my system at home (you could get away with that back then) and I would "play" with it for hours on end. Did that for years, but at some time to really get to know the program (especially all the keyboard short cuts which are incredible time savers when you are using it all day long) you need to take a course or at least video training.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those sites they may come in handy especially since I'm having a hard time teaching myself After Effects and Flash Professional. Flash I think I got the basics down but After Effects is more trickier then any other program I've ever taught myself.


----------



## just84 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for advice


----------

